# FW 190A-8 wing



## Kingscoy (Nov 17, 2018)

A few years back I posted a thread about the recovery of a fw190A-8 of JG54 back in 1995 when we found the complete port wing, engine, cockpit parts etc. Now the frustrating part of the story...

We received news that in that same area the starboard wing was found last summer...by some guys who were looking for old coins. They found it almost 400 meters from our recovery site! We never ever questioned ourselfs to look that far from the actual crash site. The sad bit is that the guys who found it know that we have this a/c in our museum and are trying to get a lot of money for it...hopefully our negotiation skills will see the starboard wing find its way to our museum. How cool would that be...seeing the compete wing span of a 190 reunited with the rest of the a/c.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Nov 17, 2018)

Short YouTube clip...sorry it is in Dutch but will give a good impression of our small museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2018)

Great !
I hope you can get the wing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2018)

Me too. Shame some people will hold things for ransom like that.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2018)

With all here.I keep my finger crossed for getting of the wing soon.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

Just offer them some coins they want!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Nov 17, 2018)

We are trying hard...but we are not in the same galaxy on the price . Their initial offer closely to 5 digits


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

Kingscoy said:


> We are trying hard...but we are not in the same galaxy on the price . Their initial offer closely to 5 digits


Like any negotiation that's just the opening "hope we get them to pay it" price. It should come down a bunch if you play hardball...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2018)

Good stuff! Hopefully you get the other one is too.


----------



## Kingscoy (Nov 18, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> Like any negotiation that's just the opening "hope we get them to pay it" price. It should come down a bunch if you play hardball...


Very true...we'll get there...I hope.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2018)

Talk to a scrap dealer to find out the value of the metal, then challenge the extortionists on what else they would do with the wing of you didn't buy it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

